# Abbey Road One: Sparkling Woodwinds & Legendary Low Strings OUT NOW!



## Spitfire Team (Feb 10, 2021)

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/abbey-road-one


----------



## artomatic (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes!!


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 10, 2021)

Mainly looking forward to the legatopodes for high strings and horns myself...


----------



## José Herring (Feb 10, 2021)

I knew it! 

Somebody was telling me that the previous video you did on this was actually the Abbey Road One, but I distinctly remember that sparkling woodwinds was going to be a new pre orchestrated woodwind library. Mystery solved.

Though I do hope that you give us individual sections with lots of velocities and articulations in the future. I like to do my own orchestrations.

Was I also correct in hearing that these ensemble type patches will be $45 expansions?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Feb 10, 2021)

Do I need to own ARO in order to buy the Woodwinds or the Strings? Will it work?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Feb 10, 2021)

Spitfire’s tweet read like this about the extensions. “Which on is on your wishlist?” I saw it’s not written “was” but “is” which means it has nothing to do with you buying the ARO on presale right? So if you add it to your wishlist, will you get it for a reduced price? I just wanna sure am not confused, rather they’re not confusing.


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2021)

I think they are referring to a figurative wishlist, not the website Wish List.


----------



## ridgero (Feb 10, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Do I need to own ARO in order to buy the Woodwinds or the Strings? Will it work?


You won’t need ARO, they confirmed that.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 11, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Do I need to own ARO in order to buy the Woodwinds or the Strings? Will it work?


Nope, they operate as standalone products too


----------



## VSriHarsha (Feb 11, 2021)

That’s clear. The Woodwinds will have all in Ensemble patch or maybe sections?


----------



## daan1412 (Feb 16, 2021)

So the low strings patches are "epic legato", long, staccato, spiccato - all in octaves only. No less common articulations or effects.


----------



## Toecutter (Feb 16, 2021)

Are these the "individual sections" announced for 2021? I thought we would see traditional libraries like SSS, SSB, SSW, SSP but in Abbey Road... Or are these different products? Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Feb 16, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Are these the "individual sections" announced for 2021? I thought we would see traditional libraries like SSS, SSB, SSW, SSP but in Abbey Road... Or are these different products? Sorry for the confusion.


That's the planned Abbey Road modular orchestra, I believe, which is separate from these releases.


----------



## idematoa (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## NoamL (Feb 16, 2021)

Both of these will go right into my template. Keep these coming Spitfire!

IIRC there was an offer of a free Scoring Selects pod if you pre-ordered Orchestral Foundations. How do we redeem that - will there be an email with a code?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2021)

So, the upcoming low strings, and sparkling woodwinds are not part of the modular ARO libraries to be released ? 

I'm guessing the Modular ARO Libraries will be a full orchestra sampled similar to the Symphonic Orch, BBCSO, Studio Range (do not contain any pre-orchestrated patches).


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> That's the planned Abbey Road modular orchestra, I believe, which is separate from these releases.


Did Spitfire Audio confirm this ? So, these upcoming Low Strings, and Sparkling Woodwinds are NOT part of the AR Modular Orch. ? 

Just wanted to double check. 

Thanks.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 16, 2021)

That's correct there are 3 product ranges.

*Orchestral Foundations =* like an Albion 1 in Abbey Road (but deeper sampled in some parts)

*Scoring Selects* = a package of articulations for a certain often-used orchestration e.g. low strings in octaves. Sort of adds up to a "Symphobia in Abbey Road" or an expansion for the "Albion" but with a la carte buying similar what other developers are experimenting with...

*Modular Orchestra *= "BML/SSO in Abbey Road"

they are all planned to work together, like the AIR series where the Albions complement SSO.

These 2 new libraries are in the Scoring Selects product line.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 16, 2021)

NoamL said:


> That's correct there are 3 product ranges.
> 
> *Orchestral Foundations =* like an Albion 1 in Abbey Road (but to be honest, deeper sampled in many respects)
> 
> ...


A reckon the upcoming modular orchestra needs a fresh new discussion thread with that stickied at the top. The same comments about Spitfire not “doing individual sections” keep popping up, as I guess the modular announcement is buried in other threads.

Granted, not much to discuss at the moment but I’m sure we can fill it with silly memes.


----------



## Toecutter (Feb 16, 2021)

NoamL said:


> That's correct there are 3 product ranges.
> 
> *Orchestral Foundations =* like an Albion 1 in Abbey Road (but deeper sampled in some parts)
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I was trying to make sense of what these new libraries with funny names were actually about.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Did Spitfire Audio confirm this ? So, these upcoming Low Strings, and Sparkling Woodwinds are NOT part of the AR Modular Orch. ?
> 
> Just wanted to double check.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, several times in several ways.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 16, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Both of these will go right into my template. Keep these coming Spitfire!
> 
> IIRC there was an offer of a free Scoring Selects pod if you pre-ordered Orchestral Foundations. How do we redeem that - will there be an email with a code?


They usually keep track of those kinds of things pretty well. I also remember them saying that we must use our option on one of these two libraries now or lose it. Why it would make such a difference to them...I don't know


----------



## bbrylow (Feb 16, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> They usually keep track of those kinds of things pretty well. I also remember them saying that we must use our option on one of these two libraries now or lose it. Why it would make such a difference to them...I don't know


It probably has to do with how long they can leave everything open for from a bookkeeping perspective. Speaking from my experience in corporate life, the accounting department is generally pretty fussy as well as the auditors about how long you leave money laying on the table that has not been claimed and delivered to the customer. There’s obviously different complexities between different countries but I’m guessing that’s the reason.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 18, 2021)

Premiere starting in just over 10 mins!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh my Lord, these sound fantastic. What maturity and elegance.

And $49 apiece. No brain needed. This is incredibly cool. I have lots of other instruments, and these will slot in just fine.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 18, 2021)

*From the FAQ:*​​I pre-ordered Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations, how do I receive my free library?​
*If you pre-ordered Abbey Road One* you will be eligible to select your first of these new Abbey Road One titles for *free* – RRP £49 $49 49€. All customers who purchase during the pre-order will be emailed on the release of the next _Film Scoring Selection_ libraries. *Customers must redeem this offer before March 31, 2021. 

To select your free library*, just add one of Abbey Road One: Sparkling Woodwind or Abbey Road One: Legendary Low Strings to your cart, and on check out you will receive the library for free. You must be logged in to see your discounted product.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 18, 2021)

@christianhenson calling out how much these Sparkling Woodwinds sound like E.T. 

You're right Christian! This is THE sound. Amazing stuff you folks have captured, clearly working not just with a great space but top notch musicians and it seems much improved legato programming. Day 1 buys both of these...


----------



## Evans (Feb 18, 2021)

Excited for a bunch of these to come out and hit a "Buy X-num get Y-num Free" sort of deal, since I missed the pre-order by a day or so, I think.


----------



## ism (Feb 18, 2021)

Wonderful epic stuff ... now praying for flautando ...


----------



## ism (Feb 18, 2021)

Not very subtle hint that some kind of soloist library has been recorded in AR 2.

"We know what sounds amazing in Studio 2" 

... anyone know what this means (other than the Beatles, obviously)?


----------



## Jotto (Feb 18, 2021)

I dont have the main AR library. What exactly do i get here that is not there already?


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 18, 2021)

Um...I pre-ordered but it doesn't offer either of them free. I put them in my basket, and hit checkout but it wants to charge me £98. 

Not sure if I have to wait for the email from them first?

Any idea @Spitfire Team ?


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 18, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Um...I pre-ordered but it doesn't offer either of them free. I put them in my basket, and hit checkout but it wants to charge me £98.
> 
> Not sure if I have to wait for the email from them first?
> 
> Any idea @Spitfire Team ?


Ah hang on...I might be mistaken. Was there a pre-order period and then an intro period?

I may have only bought it within the intro period. Does anyone know when the pre-order ended?

I bought mine on 2nd December.


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 18, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Um...I pre-ordered but it doesn't offer either of them free. I put them in my basket, and hit checkout but it wants to charge me £98.
> 
> Not sure if I have to wait for the email from them first?
> 
> Any idea @Spitfire Team ?


Are you logged in?


----------



## zvenx (Feb 18, 2021)

Congrats on these two new releases.

A bit surprised there are no Low Strings Pizzs.

rsp


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 18, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Are you logged in?


Yes.


----------



## Instrugramm (Feb 18, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Ah hang on...I might be mistaken. Was there a pre-order period and then an intro period?
> 
> I may have only bought it within the intro period. Does anyone know when the pre-order ended?
> 
> I bought mine on 2nd December.


Yeah I missed it too, intro unfortunately isn't the same as pre... /:


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 18, 2021)

zvenx said:


> Congrats on these two new releases.
> 
> A bit surprised there are no Low Strings Pizzs.
> 
> rsp


These are great supplements for people who have more strings and woods than they know what to do with. That's the way I'm viewing the releases.


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 18, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> Yeah I missed it too, intro unfortunately isn't the same as pre... /:


Oh well, I guess it’s still a good price for what you get.


----------



## ism (Feb 18, 2021)

NoamL said:


> String quartet or quintet. They showed it in the Abbey Road Orch Foundations video.


Fab!


----------



## NoamL (Feb 18, 2021)

String quartet or quintet. They showed it in the Abbey Road Orch Foundations video.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Feb 18, 2021)

NoamL said:


> String quartet or quintet. They showed it in the Abbey Road Orch Foundations video.


In an Oliver video there was a glimpse of an "epic brass" ensemble too.


----------



## lucor (Feb 18, 2021)

When exactly did the pre-order offer end? I purchased AR1 on 17th November but didn’t get a mail nor do I get a discount on their website.
Just wanna make sure before I pull the trigger on both of these bad boys.


----------



## ennbr (Feb 18, 2021)

It just showed as a credit on my purchase of AR1 when I just put the Low strings in my basket it showed $0 then when I added Sparkling Winds $49 was added for at total of $49


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 18, 2021)

These are amazing! Lovely sound!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 18, 2021)

I haven’t listened yet, do people think these will benefit users that don’t have AR1 and want to use these to compliment other String and Orchestral libraries?
I might go for AR1 when it gets the 40% treatment but until then,I’m curious..........


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I might go for AR1 when it gets the 40% treatment but until then,I’m curious..........


AR-1 Foundations is discounted at $349. I'm thinking this is a great opportunity to buy it.


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 18, 2021)

lucor said:


> When exactly did the pre-order offer end? I purchased AR1 on 17th November but didn’t get a mail nor do I get a discount on their website.
> Just wanna make sure before I pull the trigger on both of these bad boys.


I have an email from them dated 4th November regarding the pre-order which says "Last Chance" so I'm guessing that was the last day.


----------



## South Thames (Feb 18, 2021)

So, one is stuck with the sound of high-ish oboes playing throughout most of the range of the library?
As far as I'm concerned, any orchestrated woodwind library should offer at least 2-3 variations accounting for different combinations - and excluding oboes in at one of them. They thicken the sound so crudely. Good for tuttis but very limited elsewhere. Woodwind is not like strings -- the instruments playing make a big difference to the timbre.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2021)

The Low Strings expansion sounds very good. I wonder if there will be Mid and High Strings Legato expansion for AR-1 ?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

lucor said:


> When exactly did the pre-order offer end? I purchased AR1 on 17th November but didn’t get a mail nor do I get a discount on their website.
> Just wanna make sure before I pull the trigger on both of these bad boys.


Just add them to the cart and you should see one for free if you pre ordered AR1


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Feb 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The Low Strings expansion sounds very good. I wonder if there will be Mid and High Strings Legato expansion for AR-1 ?


I'm sure they will release it bit by bit


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2021)

Sorry, but I will ask again... What are suitable legato mid-high strings to use with AR-1 ?


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 18, 2021)

South Thames said:


> So, one is stuck with the sound of high-ish oboes playing throughout most of the range of the library?


This makes me want to hurl because, as I've explained in another thread, I hate oboes.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> AR-1 Foundations is discounted at $349. I'm thinking this is a great opportunity to buy it.


I'm broke and a determined bargain hunter.
20% is OK but I will wait until the discount reaches 40%
thanks though


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 18, 2021)

South Thames said:


> So, one is stuck with the sound of high-ish oboes playing throughout most of the range of the library?
> As far as I'm concerned, any orchestrated woodwind library should offer at least 2-3 variations accounting for different combinations - and excluding oboes in at one of them. They thicken the sound so crudely. Good for tuttis but very limited elsewhere. Woodwind is not like strings -- the instruments playing make a big difference to the timbre.


This is a library designed to do one thing. They state upfront that that's how these libraries are designed. So, no, you're not going to get lots of different orchestration variants with this. (They do give us the ability to layer in the glock, so there's that.) But it's not a tool designed for lots of orchestration variants. If you don't like what it has to offer, you don't buy the tool. But you don't complain about how the phillips head screwdriver doesn't work as a flat blade screwdriver.


----------



## gives19 (Feb 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> This is a library designed to do one thing. They state upfront that that's how these libraries are designed. So, no, you're not going to get lots of different orchestration variants with this. (They do give us the ability to layer in the glock, so there's that.) But it's not a tool designed for lots of orchestration variants. If you don't like what it has to offer, you don't buy the tool. But you don't complain about how the phillips head screwdriver doesn't work as a flat blade screwdriver.


TOTALLY!


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> This is a library designed to do one thing. They state upfront that that's how these libraries are designed. So, no, you're not going to get lots of different orchestration variants with this. (They do give us the ability to layer in the glock, so there's that.) But it's not a tool designed for lots of orchestration variants. If you don't like what it has to offer, you don't buy the tool. But you don't complain about how the phillips head screwdriver doesn't work as a flat blade screwdriver.


For sure. Though it will be interesting to see how much take-up there is for these add-ons. I have the core library and think it's amazing, but I suspect that prearranged woods for £49 is overpriced. At £29 (the price of eg Originals Intimate Strings) they would be more like impulse buys.


----------



## ism (Feb 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> ... I suspect that prearranged woods for £49 is overpriced. At £29 (the price of eg Originals Intimate Strings) they would be more like impulse buys.


Except that the legatos are *really* good.


----------



## Aldo_arf (Feb 18, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I'm broke and a determined bargain hunter.
> 20% is OK but I will wait until the discount reaches 40%
> thanks though


I got it for 46% off haha. For some reason discounts were added.


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 18, 2021)

ism said:


> Except that the legatos are *really* good.


They are, and that makes me excited for the modular orchestra!


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 18, 2021)

Aldo_arf said:


> I got it for 46% off haha. For some reason discounts were added.


How? :D


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 18, 2021)

How many dynamic layers are in "Sparkling Woodwinds" and "Legendary Low Strings"?

I ask because there are 5 dynamic layers in "Abbey Road One - Orchestral Foundations".


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> For sure. Though it will be interesting to see how much take-up there is for these add-ons. I have the core library and think it's amazing, but I suspect that prearranged woods for £49 is overpriced. At £29 (the price of eg Originals Intimate Strings) they would be more like impulse buys.


I mean who's to say what is overpriced or not. There's really not much to compare these libraries to. Both libraries actually have more content than I was expecting. I imagine there will be a lot of interest in these libraries because they can also serve as tasters for the main ARO library.


----------



## South Thames (Feb 18, 2021)

> This is a library designed to do one thing. They state upfront that that's how these libraries are designed. So, no, you're not going to get lots of different orchestration variants with this. (They do give us the ability to layer in the glock, so there's that.) But it's not a tool designed for lots of orchestration variants. If you don't like what it has to offer, you don't buy the tool. But you don't complain about how the phillips head screwdriver doesn't work as a flat blade screwdriver.



Respectfully, tosh. These are creative decisions. If they've recognised that having the glock on everything is a limiting decision, then it's much along the same lines to recognise that having all woodwinds playing all the way up the range is just as limiting, and giving the means to get around that. It's the difference between sparkling and honking.

Ultimately, pre-orchestrated tools can be implemented smartly or crudely, and this is a crude way of doing it and it will make people write crudely. And at 1/8 the price of an Albion, I don't find the price to be much in the way of mitigation.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 18, 2021)

Did a quick demo with SCS & AR1 Legendary Low Strings. Wanted to see how well the two can blend. I'm also pining for MSS's ostinato feature so I gave that kind of movement a go with SCS.

The two libs are a nice combo IMO.


----------



## Instrugramm (Feb 18, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Did a quick demo with SCS & AR1 Legendary Low Strings. Wanted to see how well the two can blend. I'm also pining for MSS's ostinato feature so I gave that kind of movement a go with SCS.
> 
> The two libs are a nice combo IMO.


Nice one although SCS may be a bit too delicate for the task. If you have Afflatus you might want to try out the mysterious legato string patches (with round robins for every note) for ostinati use.


----------



## Aldo_arf (Feb 18, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> How? :D


Somehow EDU discount was added while there was already some kind of sale.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 18, 2021)

Would love to know how many dynamic layers there are on the low strings. 
What low brass library would go well with this? VSL Hercules?


----------



## wbacer (Feb 18, 2021)

FYI, I just purchased both modules and was wondering where to install them.
Here is info from the Spitfire FAQ page.

From our Spitfire Audio App, you install the selections into your pre existing Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road ONE folder. For those that do not own orchestral foundations, a selection is installed to your samples drive like any other product. Should you then install Orchestral Foundations or another selection later, these get installed to your now pre existing Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road ONE folder.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 18, 2021)

South Thames said:


> So, one is stuck with the sound of high-ish oboes playing throughout most of the range of the library?
> As far as I'm concerned, any orchestrated woodwind library should offer at least 2-3 variations accounting for different combinations - and excluding oboes in at one of them. They thicken the sound so crudely. Good for tuttis but very limited elsewhere. Woodwind is not like strings -- the instruments playing make a big difference to the timbre.


They're understandably unlikely to do anything that would cannibalize sales from their future Modular Orchestra. So I don't expect the above, nor solo timp, solo harp, etc...

Probably even the horns legato when they release it will be a "John Williams classic orchestration combo" like 4hns+cello section, or 4hns + Trumpet III, or maybe 2hn+alto flute + bassoon....


----------



## pawelmorytko (Feb 18, 2021)

Honestly great work on these two libraries. Not only is it a lot of content (recorded at Abbey freaking Road with amazing talented musicians) for such an affordable price, but the legato is also very well programmed, and the woodwinds can even do runs really well too. Really looking forward to future projects at AR by Spitfire!


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 18, 2021)

They sound great, as does the original library. But... and this could just be me thinking this... 

We have an ensemble library similar to Albion ONE, the same price as Albion ONE but with no legato patches. We now have two top up libraries offering some legato low strings and legato woods - 3-4 patches per library for an addition £49 each. We’ll soon, I’m sure, have additional top-ups with legato high strings, high brass and low brass for another £49. And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has and came with.

Is the Abbey Road sound really worth that? I mean, from a business model it’s great for Spitfire if it pays off...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2021)

wbacer said:


> From our Spitfire Audio App, you install the selections into your pre existing Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road ONE folder.


What is the reason for that, given they are supposed to be independent libraries ?


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 18, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> They sound great, as does the original library. But... and this could just be me thinking this...
> 
> We have an ensemble library similar to Albion ONE, the same price as Albion ONE but with no legato patches. We now have two top up libraries offering some legato low strings and legato woods - 3-4 patches per library for an addition £49 each. We’ll soon, I’m sure, have additional top-ups with legato high strings, high brass and low brass for another £49. And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has.
> 
> Is the Abbey Road sound really worth that? I mean, from a business model it’s great for Spitfire if it pays off...


I'd imagine their exclusivity deal with Abbey Road had some limitations.

They have to milk it as much as they can without cannibalizing their other sales.

I'll buy Foundations for the core sound!
But then selections for the Legato! I'd also imagine since it's legendary low strings there's gonna be like 5 variations of string ensembles 

Then the modular orchestra for the real thing! etc. etc. 


Imo just hold and wait for modular if you really need abbey road.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 18, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> I'll buy Foundations for the core sound!
> But then selections for the Legato! I'd also imagine since it's legendary low strings there's gonna be like 5 variations of string ensembles


4 patches. 1 legato, 1 long, 2 short, all octaves.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 18, 2021)

That's pretty slick how it integrates right into the Abbey Road ONE plugin.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2021)

NoamL said:


> That's pretty slick how it integrates right into the Abbey Road ONE plugin.


So these expansions show up as patches inside AR-1 ? 

I don't have AR-1, or the expansions. But just curious in case I purchase them. 

Thanks.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So these expansions show up as patches inside AR-1 ?
> 
> I don't have AR-1, or the expansions. But just curious in case I purchase them.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. The Abbey Road ONE (AR1) plugin is a sampler (effectively, a competitor to Kontakt and PLAY).

When I bought Orchestral Foundations, it installed the AR1 plugin alongisde.

If you don't have Orchestral Foundations, it'll install the AR1 plugin on your machine and put these Scoring Selects there.

The point is, you don't need Orchestral Foundations to run these new libraries.

I imagine the idea is eventually all their Abbey Road samples, including the Orchestral Foundations, Scoring Selects, and Modular Orchestra, will all be hosted in this single sampler plugin.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 18, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> They sound great, as does the original library. But... and this could just be me thinking this...
> 
> We have an ensemble library similar to Albion ONE, the same price as Albion ONE but with no legato patches. We now have two top up libraries offering some legato low strings and legato woods - 3-4 patches per library for an addition £49 each. We’ll soon, I’m sure, have additional top-ups with legato high strings, high brass and low brass for another £49. And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has and came with.
> 
> Is the Abbey Road sound really worth that? I mean, from a business model it’s great for Spitfire if it pays off...


If we're talking about an organic orchestral context, then yes. ARO + whatever expansions come out are worth at least double what Albion ONE costs.
Albion ONE's value comes in the form of offering a _basic _set of orchestral samples but extended into a significant assortment of pads, hybrid patches, big perc, and loops.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Feb 18, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> They sound great, as does the original library. But... and this could just be me thinking this...
> 
> We have an ensemble library similar to Albion ONE, the same price as Albion ONE but with no legato patches. We now have two top up libraries offering some legato low strings and legato woods - 3-4 patches per library for an addition £49 each. We’ll soon, I’m sure, have additional top-ups with legato high strings, high brass and low brass for another £49. And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has and came with.
> 
> Is the Abbey Road sound really worth that? I mean, from a business model it’s great for Spitfire if it pays off...


This is how I look at it and I know I probably don't speak for everyone but: Not every library is going to be for everyone.

If you already have some sort of modular orchestral sections, or if you already have another all-in-one/ensemble based library, then maybe AR One Foundations isn't for you. I know I can't pull the trigger because there's a lot of content in there I just wouldn't use - but that doesn't mean it's not a good library (it's just a sort of introductory taster of things to come with the Spitfire/Abbey Road collaboration after all). I'm sure a lot of people who already have all kinds of orchestral libraries can still find use in AR One Foundations though - the shorts, percussion, and the crescendo/swell articulations are incredibly useful and just sound fantastic for example.

Comparing AROOF and it's selection packages to Albion One doesn't really make sense to me either because the orchestral side of both packages just doesn't compare. AROOF is far more extensively sampled, and just shines at the orchestral stuff because it focuses on the orchestral side of things only, whereas Albion One focuses more on providing just a general toolkit for film scoring.

As for the AR One selections, I feel like they should be looked at more like Performance Samples' libraries, which are focused on doing one thing really well, and not to be thought of as a necessary addition to complete AROOF because the developers released an in-complete product. You don't need the selections if you have AROOF and you don't need AROOF if you just want the selections either.

But what most people forget, is that if AROOF is not for you, it's not the library's fault, you probably just want the Abbey Road modular orchestra, in which case... "me too kid, me too."


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 18, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> If we're talking about an organic orchestral context, then yes. ARO + whatever expansions come out are worth at least double what Albion ONE costs.
> Albion ONE's value comes in the form of offering a _basic _set of orchestral samples but extended into a significant assortment of pads, hybrid patches, big perc, and loops.


Double the cost of Albion ONE comes very close to the cost of BBC Pro, which is a completely modular library with greater flexibility.

And looking at the low strings, legato, longs and shorts in octaves _is_ the kind of basic set of samples that Albion ONE has.


----------



## M_Helder (Feb 18, 2021)

So, cellos and basses in octaves and winds with glock? I don't get it.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 18, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Comparing AROOF and it's selection packages to Albion One doesn't really make sense to me either because the orchestral side of both packages just doesn't compare. AROOF is far more extensively sampled, and just shines at the orchestral stuff because it focuses on the orchestral side of things only, whereas Albion One focuses more on providing just a general toolkit for film scoring.
> 
> As for the AR One selections, I feel like they should be looked at more like Performance Samples' libraries, which are focused on doing one thing really well, and not to be thought of as a necessary addition to complete AROOF because the developers released an in-complete product. You don't need the selections if you have AROOF and you don't need AROOF if you just want the selections either.
> 
> But what most people forget, is that if AROOF is not for you, it's not the library's fault, you probably just want the Abbey Road modular orchestra, in which case... "me too kid, me too."


That’s where I am, waiting on the modular library.

But then I’ll need to be able to afford it, the 8TB SSD needed to host it, and the 64 core beast of a computer needed to run it...


----------



## davidson (Feb 18, 2021)

At $49 per library I'd probably go for it, at £49 though I can do without. I know marketing might think it looks cute having three matching numericals in the pricing, but it takes the piss tbh.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 18, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> They sound great, as does the original library. But... and this could just be me thinking this...
> 
> We have an ensemble library similar to Albion ONE, the same price as Albion ONE but with no legato patches. We now have two top up libraries offering some legato low strings and legato woods - 3-4 patches per library for an addition £49 each. We’ll soon, I’m sure, have additional top-ups with legato high strings, high brass and low brass for another £49. And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has and came with.
> 
> Is the Abbey Road sound really worth that? I mean, from a business model it’s great for Spitfire if it pays off...


It really is IMO. There’s something very special that they’ve captured so far. I have several of SA’s Air libraries, and I love them, but the new level of dynamic detail combined with the mics and the room sound is a genuinely new sonic signature in sampling.


----------



## ism (Feb 18, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has and came with.
> 
> Is the Abbey Road sound really worth that? I mean, from a business model it’s great for Spitfire if it pays off...


5 dyanamic layers, spectacular new mics and sound recording that's on a whole new level above Albion One (or the Arks etc) , and an incredibly distinctive sound.

If you're looking for that sound, then yes, absolutely.

I still prefer the SSO/ Albion 5/Neo/OACE sound, personally, so I have a few AIR libraries to pick up yet before I'd start on AR.

But the point is that I'm willing to pay for a sound, and whatever engineering and quality of musicians it takes to get to sound this good. And I really think that SF has been progressively upping their (already superb) sound game with OACE, Neo, BBCSO and now AR. Nothing against Albion One or Ark 1, but all of these are much more advanced.


There's another thread somewhere that argues that none of this really matters, that old libraries are just as good, and that it's all just marketing buzz.

My ears say that this is nonsense. And I'm perfectly happy to pay for anything that sounds this good.


----------



## John R Wilson (Feb 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> For sure. Though it will be interesting to see how much take-up there is for these add-ons. I have the core library and think it's amazing, but I suspect that prearranged woods for £49 is overpriced. At £29 (the price of eg Originals Intimate Strings) they would be more like impulse buys.


Absolutely agree, I was just typing this exact same thing. £29 would have been a sweet spot in terms of pricing and I would have more likely to have purchased several of these selections. But £49 for essentially 3 articulations does seem quite pricey in relation to what you actually get.


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 18, 2021)

They sound fantastic. Great job.

I have Foundation but what I'm missing are the TM patches Spitfire provide with their kontakt libraries. I wonder if they have any plans to incorporate this feature into their player.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 18, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> And before we know it we’ve paid £600-£700 for a library that offers ensembles that Albion ONE currently has and came with.


Believe it or not, you don't have to buy them all.


----------



## packhorse (Feb 18, 2021)

Can someone explain octave patches please? 
Is it a bass with a cello an octave away or a bass with another bass an octave away. Sorry if. I sound naive.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 18, 2021)

packhorse said:


> Can someone explain octave patches please?
> Is it a bass with a cello an octave away or a bass with another bass an octave away. Sorry if. I sound naive.


I believe it's the first one...cellos above basses.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

Just got sparkling woodwinds for free...👍


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> But you don't complain about how the phillips head screwdriver doesn't work as a flat blade screwdriver.


I understand your analogy... but... you do know you can use a flat blade screwdriver on philips screws if you're careful, right?... so... yea...


----------



## icecoolpool (Feb 18, 2021)

John R Wilson said:


> Absolutely agree, I was just typing this exact same thing. £29 would have been a sweet spot in terms of pricing and I would have more likely to have purchased several of these selections. But £49 for essentially 3 articulations does seem quite pricey in relation to what you actually get.


You´re both forgetting that the UK price includes VAT and the US price excludes VAT. We have this every thread.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 18, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> I understand your analogy... but... you do know you can use a flat blade screwdriver on philips screws if you're careful, right?... so... yea...


Sure, and I think the same might apply here, though I guess I'd have to reverse the analogy since you can't use a philips on a flat blade screw...


----------



## icecoolpool (Feb 18, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> I understand your analogy... but... you do know you can use a flat blade screwdriver on philips screws if you're careful, right?... so... yea...


Nice attempt at smart-assery but he was quite clear that you can´t use a phillips screwdriver as a flat-head and not-the-other-way-round. Take the sunglasses off.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 18, 2021)

icecoolpool said:


> You´re both forgetting that the UK price includes VAT and the US price excludes VAT. We have this every thread.


Except SF doesn't collect American sales tax (more or less the American equivalent of VAT). So the products are still considerably cheaper in the US.


----------



## icecoolpool (Feb 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Sure, and I think the same might apply here, though I guess I'd have to reverse the analogy since you can't use a philips on a flat blade screw...


Interestingly, he was the one he reversed the analogy. You nailed it the first time.


----------



## icecoolpool (Feb 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Except SF doesn't collect American sales tax (more or less the American equivalent of VAT). So the products are still considerably cheaper in the US.


Regarding international tax differences, clearly that is not a Spitfire issue, it is a political issue. If the British public want to change that, they can always vote an anti-VAT party into power (not that any major party is pushing for this). That said, there is SOME MERIT to the idea that the Brits are paying a higher price than their US and European counterparts:

UK price without VAT: £40.83
US price in pound sterling: £35,08
Approximate Euro price in pound sterling minus VAT: £36,63

IF I was being charitable to Spitfire, I would argue that the pound has increased in value since the succesful negotiation of the Brexit trade deal and that has led to a wider discrepency in international pricing than was prehaps first intended.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 18, 2021)

icecoolpool said:


> Nice attempt at smart-assery but he was quite clear that you can´t use a phillips screwdriver as a flat-head and not-the-other-way-round. Take the sunglasses off.


These are the sunglasses of doubt, I have no control over them... not at 3AM anyway lol


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 18, 2021)

Sound great, wish the winds had a bit more range, barely over 2 octaves, as a section it is workable.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 18, 2021)

packhorse said:


> Can someone explain octave patches please?
> Is it a bass with a cello an octave away or a bass with another bass an octave away. Sorry if. I sound naive.


I think I would check their site to confirm. Typically, it's a bass with the cello an octave above. I haven't looked or confirmed that, but that's the usual.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 18, 2021)

A couple of short little things using both the new additions along with AROOF


----------



## lp59burst (Feb 18, 2021)

davidson said:


> At $49 per library I'd probably go for it, at £49 though I can do without. I know marketing might think it looks cute having three matching numericals in the pricing, but it takes the piss tbh.


Yah, the very weak US $ makes this a really great deal for me at $49...

It's not VAT it's the weak USD...

The USD to GBP exchange rate a year ago was... GBP = ~1.149 USD now the GBP = ~1.395 USD

So in March 2020 £49 = $56.31 and now £49 = $68.36


----------



## icecoolpool (Feb 19, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> A couple of short little things using both the new additions along with AROOF


Thanks for posting those. They´re well orchestrated pieces you´ve posted but there is no denying that these libraries have THAT sound.


----------



## shropshirelad (Feb 19, 2021)

I agree that those of us in the UK are getting a poor deal with the silly $49/£49 pricing structure. In this instance, my solution is to employ the British trait of patience and wait for a sale.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 19, 2021)

Actually so excited about this. It sounds amazing. Haven’t been excited about Orchestral samples for a while!

I’m a little out of touch on this product range but is there a release date for any of the modular stuff? Abbey Road One is separate to the modular stuff.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Actually so excited about this. It sounds amazing. Haven’t been excited about Orchestral samples for a while!
> 
> I’m a little out of touch on this product range but is there a release date for any of the modular stuff? Abbey Road One is separate to the modular stuff.


Paul and Christian talk about it a fair bit in the product launch schmooze.
From what I gathered there's no release date, it's a long term thing ("years") and that recording has slowed due to covid, although there's stuff "in the bag" so to speak.

Also an interesting nugget that AROOF was a way to get Abbey Road recordings into user hands quickly (and presumably to make some bank to pay for the studio) 'cause the modular project is going to take time.


----------



## arafaratanran (Feb 19, 2021)

The Woodwinds seem nice. I just wish they were Kontakt ...


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 19, 2021)

Bought the new extensions. No questions asked. No need to check the walkthroughs.
Spitfire strikes again!


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 19, 2021)

Here was my original William's Adventure's On Earth little test but with the Sparkling Winds being more exposed.

If I were developing this, I would double low winds with the low strings and get rid of the glock in the quick runs in the winds... but I was lazy. 

Side note- doing step entry in Studio One is stupid easy... I love it!


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 19, 2021)

AROOF goofed up my plans. I was previously on the straight path to a bread and butter Lib and then go from there. I spent months listening to demos. "Sounds good, but this is slightly better than that" 

On and on... 

I wasn't interested in the ensemble approach. Then I heard the demo for AROOF. Took maybe 5 seconds to hear THAT sound. All previous plans out the window.

Now I have AROOF and a sprinkling of other Black Friday and Christmas Legato stuff on top...

Still no bread and butter. 

I'm eyeing CSS etc. Afflatus looks good as well. 

My wallet is unhappy, but when I write something and THAT Abbey sound kicks in... Wow. 

I picked up my free copy of Low Strings. Still evaluating whether I need Sparkling Woods on top of what I have.

It will probably be years before the AR Modular is out. Ah, well...the best-laid plans...


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 19, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sound great, wish the winds had a bit more range, barely over 2 octaves, as a section it is workable.


Agreed.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 19, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Christmas Legato stuff on top...


Bowed legato, what a folly
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la
Fingered legato makes VI jolly
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 19, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Bowed legato, what a folly
> Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la
> Fingered legato makes VI jolly
> Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la


Folly...yep!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 19, 2021)

Until when did we have to buy AR-1 to get one of the add on libraries for free? Had to be purchased until ...... ?


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 19, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Until when did we have to buy AR-1 to get one of the add on libraries for free? Had to be purchased until ...... ?


Pretty early in the game. Probably the first month of the intro if I remember correctly


----------



## Saxer (Feb 19, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Pretty early in the game. Probably the first month of the intro if I remember correctly


I can't remember when it came out. I think I bought it around Novemver 21st...


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 19, 2021)

Guy reviews these libraries:


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 19, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I can't remember when it came out. I think I bought it around Novemver 21st...


I bought mine Nov 5. I do remember seeing a notice for a hard deadline on getting the freebie so I pulled the trigger


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 19, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I can't remember when it came out. I think I bought it around Novemver 21st...


5th Nov


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 19, 2021)

I ended up marrying the SSS bass and cello performance patches, octave shifting the bass. Then I picked a woodwind patch from Albion One, added a glock from Ricotti Mallets, and soothed my gear acquisition syndrome.

Then I bought the Originals Cimbalom. Done. Still supporting a fantastic company, but I do wish I had seized the Kontakt Cimbalom when I had the chance. Anybody have a spy movie that needs scoring?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Feb 19, 2021)

WOWZERZ....These sound GREAT, i'm now SO happy i bought AR1 .
When's the next round of modules dropping 🙏 ??


----------



## ridgero (Feb 19, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> WOWZERZ....These sound GREAT, i'm now SO happy i bought AR1 .
> When's the next round of modules dropping 🙏 ??


I guess you will have to be patient for a while.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Feb 19, 2021)

ridgero said:


> I guess you will have to be patient for a while.


NOT my forte' lol 😂


----------



## Saxer (Feb 19, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> 5th Nov


Damn... but thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Feb 19, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sound great, wish the winds had a bit more range, barely over 2 octaves, as a section it is workable.


yes...some of the ranges on Abbey Road are a bit Frustrating. Low brass stopping at Middle C particularly upsetting

best

e


----------



## South Thames (Feb 19, 2021)

> yes...some of the ranges on Abbey Road are a bit Frustrating. Low brass stopping at Middle C particularly upsetting



Yeah, and 'sparkling woodwinds' not really getting into the range where woodwinds actually sparkle (it should really be called 'Sparkling Glockenspiel', since that's the only sparkle on offer). This is the kind of BS that made me stop using Albion. In many cases, at least an effective octave was arbitrarily knocked off the ranges of 'upper' or 'lower' instruments.


----------



## ridgero (Feb 19, 2021)

Which instruments were layered in Sparkling Woodwinds?

Oboe
Flute
Glockenspiel

?


----------



## South Thames (Feb 19, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Which instruments were layered in Sparkling Woodwinds?
> 
> Oboe
> Flute
> ...


And clarinets, one assumes.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 19, 2021)

South Thames said:


> Yeah, and 'sparkling woodwinds' not really getting into the range where woodwinds actually sparkle (it should really be called 'Sparkling Glockenspiel', since that's the only sparkle on offer). This is the kind of BS that made me stop using Albion. In many cases, at least an effective octave was arbitrarily knocked off the ranges of 'upper' or 'lower' instruments.


I found the woods in the Demo underwhelming too. On the bright side, The lo String Legato sounds damn good. At this point I'll save that $49 towards some better woods. Besides, ensemble Libs are just not for me. That Abbey Road sound was unmistakable to me, so I got sucked in


----------



## lp59burst (Feb 19, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I agree that those of us in the UK are getting a poor deal with the silly $49/£49 pricing structure. In this instance, my solution is to employ the British trait of patience and wait for a sale.


Well, last year when the USD was stronger I would have received a much better deal buying BBCSO and Albion NEO in GBP with no VAT instead of USD but, that's not an option with SFA.

So what "goes 'round comes 'round..." 

That being said with the GBP where it's at now vs the USD that's going to be a strong deciding factor in any of my future purchases exchanged again that currency... so, who's starting up their 2021 BF sale wishlists early this year?


----------



## José Herring (Feb 19, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I can't remember when it came out. I think I bought it around Novemver 21st...


I bought mine on Nov. 23rd and just had to purchase the celllo+basses add on. So I think we missed the boat by a few weeks.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 19, 2021)

ed buller said:


> yes...some of the ranges on Abbey Road are a bit Frustrating. Low brass stopping at Middle C particularly upsetting
> 
> best
> 
> e


Yep.


----------



## JDK88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Woodwinds are missing an octave. :/


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 19, 2021)

An instrument ought to inhabit at least its playable range.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 20, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> An instrument ought to inhabit at least its playable range.


it really should. They turned up to play why are you telling them to go home when they hit middle C ?


e


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Feb 20, 2021)

I really like the sound of those strings. I don’t have AR1. Any thoughts on how they would sound with BHCT?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 20, 2021)

I really like these Legendary Low Strings. I've only played with the legatos so far. I loaded some of my low string patches to compare and contrast. They all sound quite different. (Really one can never have too many string libraries.) Berlin Symphonic Strings is closest, I think, in tone. Quite different from SSS, which is much smoother. HZS is about halfway between SSS and this ARO set. Afflatus Lush is somewhat more aggressive. They all sound good layered in various combinations, and they produce alloys for the most part rather than the sound of two libraries stacked. In any case, really pleased with these.

I do have a complaint about how SF laid these out. The assigned pitch references the contrabass rather than the cello (assigning the reference pitch to the cello would be more typical in this case). And the midi transpose function in the Spitfire player doesn't work properly (it doesn't transpose the midi that is above the assigned playable range of the instrument), so if you try to use the SF player to transpose, you'll be missing the upper octave. So I have to use the DAW to handle the midi transposition. Not a big deal, but still a bit irritating.


----------



## RonV (Feb 20, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I really like these Legendary Low Strings. I've only played with the legatos so far. I loaded some of my low string patches to compare and contrast. They all sound quite different. (Really one can never have too many string libraries.) Berlin Symphonic Strings is closest, I think, in tone. Quite different from SSS, which is much smoother. HZS is about halfway between SSS and this ARO set. Afflatus Lush is somewhat more aggressive. They all sound good layered in various combinations, and they produce alloys for the most part rather than the sound of two libraries stacked. In any case, really pleased with these.
> 
> I do have a complaint about how SF laid these out. The assigned pitch references the contrabass rather than the cello (assigning the reference pitch to the cello would be more typical in this case). And the midi transpose function in the Spitfire player doesn't work properly (it doesn't transpose the midi that is above the assigned playable range of the instrument), so if you try to use the SF player to transpose, you'll be missing the upper octave. So I have to use the DAW to handle the midi transposition. Not a big deal, but still a bit irritating.


The Legendary pack also includes staccato, which wasn't included in the Foundations library. I find that the staccato layers nicely (using a shift-click) with the spiccato to give a spic "byte" along with the fuller body of the staccato.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 20, 2021)

RonV said:


> The Legendary pack also includes staccato, which wasn't included in the Foundations library. I find that the staccato layers nicely (using a shift-click) with the spiccato to give a spic "byte" along with the fuller body of the staccato.


That's good to know. I don't have Foundations itself yet. In fact, I'm using the Legendary pack to help assess the potential of Foundations for my set up.


----------



## ridgero (Feb 20, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I really like these Legendary Low Strings. I've only played with the legatos so far. I loaded some of my low string patches to compare and contrast. They all sound quite different. (Really one can never have too many string libraries.) Berlin Symphonic Strings is closest, I think, in tone. Quite different from SSS, which is much smoother. HZS is about halfway between SSS and this ARO set. Afflatus Lush is somewhat more aggressive. They all sound good layered in various combinations, and they produce alloys for the most part rather than the sound of two libraries stacked. In any case, really pleased with these.
> 
> I do have a complaint about how SF laid these out. The assigned pitch references the contrabass rather than the cello (assigning the reference pitch to the cello would be more typical in this case). And the midi transpose function in the Spitfire player doesn't work properly (it doesn't transpose the midi that is above the assigned playable range of the instrument), so if you try to use the SF player to transpose, you'll be missing the upper octave. So I have to use the DAW to handle the midi transposition. Not a big deal, but still a bit irritating.


I compared them too, I prefer the HZS.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 20, 2021)

ridgero said:


> I compared them too, I prefer the HZS.


They each have their place. Some things sound better on one. Some on another. Usually it sounds great on all of them and it’s more like picking through good performances in terms of which you want at that moment. They are all good but they are all also different.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 21, 2021)

Anyone else having a problem with the legendary low str legatos not triggering on vel > 100? They work when bounced offline but on playback I hear note dropouts. Works just fine on low velocity.

BTW I'm synthestrating a creepy cue right now and these strings could not have come at a better time. Thanks Spitfire. Pro tip: layered with HWS cello + basses set to "non vib." these really create a huge, menacing sound.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 21, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Anyone else having a problem with the legendary low str legatos not triggering on vel > 100? They work when bounced offline but on playback I hear note dropouts. Works just fine on low velocity.
> 
> BTW I'm synthestrating a creepy cue right now and these strings could not have come at a better time. Thanks Spitfire. Pro tip: layered with HWS cello + basses set to "non vib." these really create a huge, menacing sound.


No problem here. Have you tried adjusting the number voices Under the audio settings in the SF plugin? I think the default is set at 512, and I noticed when I started adding mics that the voice count got high very quickly.


----------



## molemac (Feb 22, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Guy reviews these libraries:



Glockenspiel geezer love it


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 22, 2021)

What’s the top note of the woodwinds? I assume it’s not the rest of the piccolo range based on what I’ve read. The whole reason I was waiting for the woodwinds was to get the piccolo range that is missing from Foundations. If they didn’t include the rest of the piccolo range... (?!)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 22, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> What’s the top note of the woodwinds? I assume it’s not the rest of the piccolo range based on what I’ve read. The whole reason I was waiting for the woodwinds was to get the piccolo range that is missing from Foundations. If they didn’t include the rest of the piccolo range... (?!)


You can see on Paul’s vid....middle C two octaves up plus a major 2nd to D. .


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 22, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> You can see on Paul’s vid....middle C two octaves up plus a major 2nd to D. .


Thanks!

I’ve read through the entire manual and looked at the product page and I guess I still don’t know the answer. Are we losing about 1 octave of the piccolo range or two octaves? Meaning is the piccolo sounding 8va the notes shown on Paul’s keyboard, as one would expect?

I’ll sit down at the keyboard tomorrow with my other piccolos and figure it out in the studio. Can’t tell on my phone esp with that glock.


----------



## ridgero (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you think Piccolos were used?

My guess was Clarinets/Oboes in unisono + Flutes one octave above.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that it was Flutes/Clarinets/Oboes + Piccolo 8va


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Do you think Piccolos were used?
> 
> My guess was Clarinets/Oboes in unisono + Flutes one octave above.





yiph2 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that it was Flutes/Clarinets/Oboes + Piccolo 8va


I wonder what proportion of buyers are frustrated by the limited range. My main issue trying to use ARO Foundations was range. Sparkling Woodwinds is released and they still don’t give full range. I’m trying not to feel like I trusted too much. What if I want to write in Eb or E or F? Or G? Or A? Or Bb? Besides piccolo, concert flute still sounds great above D and well into it’s third octave. Or am I missing something? Are we hearing the flute in it’s 2nd and 3rd octaves with piccolo barely audible?

... glancing through Hedwig’s Theme, it appears it couldn’t be recreated with this (for a couple reasons including) due to the limited range. 

I feel confused. Why limit the range and usefulness like this? Am I a small minority with this sense that the range limitations make this expansion unattractive?


----------



## RonV (Feb 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I wonder what proportion of buyers are frustrated by the limited range. My main issue trying to use ARO Foundations was range. Sparkling Woodwinds is released and they still don’t give full range. I’m trying not to feel like I trusted too much. What if I want to write in Eb or E or F? Or G? Or A? Or Bb? Besides piccolo, concert flute still sounds great above D and well into it’s third octave. Or am I missing something? Are we hearing the flute in it’s 2nd and 3rd octaves with piccolo barely audible?
> 
> ... glancing through Hedwig’s Theme, it appears it couldn’t be recreated with this (for a couple reasons including) due to the limited range.
> 
> I feel confused. Why limit the range and usefulness like this? Am I a small minority with this sense that the range limitations make this expansion unattractive?


It doesn't really seem like enough of an add-on to purchase. It starts to feel like these textures are being rationed out a bit - a little too much of a "tease". It would be nice if the patch came full range with a piccolo on/off switch. The glock is nice, but adding a glock to a winds patch is fairly trivial to do. On the other hand, the Legendary Low Strings with celli - cb in octaves is a great bread-and-butter patch for many things.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds lovely, but on paper seems a bit pricey. Their Viennese competitors did lots of these last year with tons more arts.


----------



## South Thames (Feb 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I wonder what proportion of buyers are frustrated by the limited range. My main issue trying to use ARO Foundations was range. Sparkling Woodwinds is released and they still don’t give full range. I’m trying not to feel like I trusted too much. What if I want to write in Eb or E or F? Or G? Or A? Or Bb? Besides piccolo, concert flute still sounds great above D and well into it’s third octave. Or am I missing something? Are we hearing the flute in it’s 2nd and 3rd octaves with piccolo barely audible?
> 
> ... glancing through Hedwig’s Theme, it appears it couldn’t be recreated with this (for a couple reasons including) due to the limited range.
> 
> I feel confused. Why limit the range and usefulness like this? Am I a small minority with this sense that the range limitations make this expansion unattractive?


It re-enforces my impression that the target market for Spitfire are increasingly people who know little or nothing about orchestration, and who write for patches. That's not bad in itself, but ultimately you can create such products in such a way that they 'lead' the user in the direction of good writing or not, and the woodwinds expansions seems very much to do the latter.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 23, 2021)

it's a little weird I have to admit. I see the sense starting on Middle C...but to stop just above two octaves seems a tad mean !

best

e


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 23, 2021)

ed buller said:


> it's a little weird I have to admit. I see the sense starting on Middle C...but to stop just above two octaves seems a tad mean !
> 
> best
> 
> e


Yeah even without Piccolo, a third or forth higher would seem reasonable.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 23, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah even without Piccolo, a third or forth higher would seem reasonable.


well they are missing out the top octave of the flute and the clarinet !!!

very odd

e


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't think the expansions are designed for traditional orchestration or mockups - but rather a "toolkit" for pulling off various techniques and effects quickly. We should probably view any restrictions through that particular lens and save our ire and over-analysis for the modular stuff.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 23, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I don't think the expansions are designed for traditional orchestration or mockups - but rather a "toolkit" for pulling off various techniques and effects quickly. We should probably view any restrictions through that particular lens and save our ire and over-analysis for the modular stuff.


So you have an opinion about what these things really are, and also how people should react? Anything else we should know/do?


----------



## ed buller (Feb 23, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> So you have an opinion about what these things really are, and also how people should react? Anything else we should know/do?


be nice !

e


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I don't think the expansions are designed for traditional orchestration or mockups - but rather a "toolkit" for pulling off various techniques and effects quickly. We should probably view any restrictions through that particular lens and save our ire and over-analysis for the modular stuff.


I am viewing it precisely as a Toolkit for pulling off various techniques and effects quickly. And I want to be able to write a run up to Eb or E or F or G or A or Bb.

Because Ab is for suckers. 

And F# is just silly.

And if I wrote in B or C or Dd/C# I could probably find some other notes to play.


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

ed buller said:


> it's a little weird I have to admit. I see the sense starting on Middle C...but to stop just above two octaves seems a tad mean !
> 
> best
> 
> e


It is. It is "mean". (jk) 

Woodwind range should not be limited by a percussion instrument.

Sparkling or otherwise. 

(Only half joking because glocks usually have a ranges from F or G up to C or D, meaning two and a half or even three octaves, which is more than Sparkling Woodwinds. Sorry if I felt the need to explain the half joke.)

I guess I've aged out of the target market for ARO SW. It's all doownhill from here, and my knees hurt.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 23, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> So you have an opinion about what these things really are, and also how people should react? Anything else we should know/do?


Just a suggestion that some things aren’t worth getting too wound up over. For fifty quid.

It’s that age old argument on VIC: Is it worth complaining that a library doesn’t do something that it’s designers probably didn’t design it to do in the first place? IMO, probably not. 

It’s your call of course if you consider it a showstopper. I’m not bothered about getting into the _woods_ on this one. (🥁)


----------



## ed buller (Feb 23, 2021)

fifty sods....Case of Rioja or one Bottle of a Cru Classe, decent Vintage.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 23, 2021)

ed buller said:


> fifty sods....Case of Rioja or one Bottle of a Cru Classe, decent Vintage.


Fair play to you. I get pi**y if I have to plonk down more than a tenner for a bottle of plonk. 😅🍷


----------



## ism (Feb 23, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Fair play to you. I get pi**y if I have to plonk down more than a tenner for a bottle of plonk. 😅🍷


And here a library providing the very embodiment of high plonkability.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi,

I would feel much more comfortable with buying AR-1 Foundations, Legendary Low-Strings, and Sparkling Woodwinds, once Spitfire Audio releases a Mid-High Strings Expansion with legatos, and more shorts. This is a crucial part of the the AR-1 Foundations lineup that's missing at this time, and not encouraging me to buy any of the AR-1 libraries. 

Please SA, try to get the mid-high Strings Expansion out as soon as you can. It's badly needed.

Thanks.


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Just a suggestion that some things aren’t worth getting too wound up over. For fifty quid.
> 
> It’s that age old argument on VIC: Is it worth complaining that a library doesn’t do something that it’s designers probably didn’t design it to do in the first place? IMO, probably not.
> 
> It’s your call of course if you consider it a showstopper. I’m not bothered about getting into the _woods_ on this one. (🥁)


I usually don't. I'm not sure why I'm bothering. I guess ... I had hopes for ARO. Expectations. So I feel ... disappointed.

To take feelings out of it and be "crystal clear" in what I'm missing -- see what I did there? -- here's an illustration of at least some of the notes I wanted hear.*



* ...and hear "in tune", because I'm also a little disappointed with some CSW tuning issues, but that's a different topic discussed in different threads. But those will be corrected in an update, I'm guessing. Knock on "wood".


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would feel much more comfortable with buying AR-1 Foundations, Legendary Low-Strings, and Sparkling Woodwinds, once Spitfire Audio releases a Mid-High Strings Expansion with legatos, and more shorts. This is a crucial part of the the AR-1 Foundations lineup that's missing at this time, and not encouraging me to buy any of the AR-1 libraries.
> 
> ...


I've just had it for a day or so now, but Foundations works reasonably well as is for what it is designed to do. If you need that legato, you can bring in the violin legatos from your favorite string library. So far it seems that Foundations takes very well to playing with other libraries, and I imagine that most would use a section library for such details in any case when it came to polishing a final version. I know that's how I worked when I used Albion 1 (legacy) for that kind of thing. I rarely to use the Albion 1 legatos. So though I won't say no when the expansion pack(s) for the other string legatos appear, I also don't feel a pressing need for them, or that the library is inadequate without them. I'm actually more bothered by the limited range of the low brass than I am by the lack of legatos.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I've just had it for a day or so now, but Foundations works reasonably well as is for what it is designed to do. If you need that legato, you can bring in the violin legatos from your favorite string library. So far it seems that Foundations takes very well to playing with other libraries, and I imagine that most would use a section library for such details in any case when it came to polishing a final version. I know that's how I worked when I used Albion 1 (legacy) for that kind of thing. I rarely to use the Albion 1 legatos. So though I won't say no when the expansion pack(s) for the other string legatos appear, I also don't feel a pressing need for them, or that the library is inadequate without them. I'm actually more bothered by the limited range of the low brass than I am by the lack of legatos.


I tend to differ. I think not having AR-1 Mid-High Strings with Legatos is a big issue for me, as I wrote in my post, I won't bother with buying any of the SA AR-1 based libraries until they release a mid-high Strings expansion with Legatos. Hopefully they also add some more short as well.


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 23, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that it was Flutes/Clarinets/Oboes + Piccolo 8va


Can someone confirm if Spitfire has confirmed that this is true, meaning...

You get Flutes, Clarinets, Oboes + Piccolo 8va with "Sparkling Woodwinds"?


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I've just had it for a day or so now, but Foundations works reasonably well as is for what it is designed to do. If you need that legato, you can bring in the violin legatos from your favorite string library. So far it seems that Foundations takes very well to playing with other libraries, and I imagine that most would use a section library for such details in any case when it came to polishing a final version. I know that's how I worked when I used Albion 1 (legacy) for that kind of thing. I rarely to use the Albion 1 legatos. So though I won't say no when the expansion pack(s) for the other string legatos appear, I also don't feel a pressing need for them, or that the library is inadequate without them. I'm actually more bothered by the limited range of the low brass than I am by the lack of legatos.


I agree about the limited low brass range in Foundations. I substituted the horn for trombone parts lol.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I usually don't. I'm not sure why I'm bothering. I guess ... I had hopes for ARO. Expectations. So I feel ... disappointed.
> 
> To take feelings out of it and be "crystal clear" in what I'm missing -- see what I did there? -- here's an illustration of at least some of the notes I wanted hear.*
> 
> ...



So..many..puns. Good work!
And I take your point.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I agree about the limited low brass range in Foundations. I substituted the horn for trombone parts lol.


Or a trombone section from another library!


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Or a trombone section from another library!


It makes sense to do that intellectually, yes.

I certainly have enough brass libraries myself.

But when reviewing a product I like to help people make informed decisions.

The time I switched to Horns was during a product review, and the horns at their top dynamic range sounded fairly similar to the low brass around their mid dynamic range (around 59% - 60% of the mod wheel on the low brass sounds fairly close to the horns at 100% ... except they sound like different instruments -- BUT they sound like they are in the same room with same mics and the same volume balance and the same aesthetic and sensibility, etc.). The exercise was to write using ARO OF... and since the low brass stopped at C the horns _could_ pick up the line and sound pretty close without switching libraries -- and risk sounding fairly different (room, mic, player & instrument differences to deal with).

Switching to a different library defeated the purpose of testing out what can be done with AROOF.

And honestly I like the balance and sound of ARO! I really do! I like that it just sounds right. I like that it all sounds good. I still want more range out of it. I need to take my own advice and give up trying to write things for libraries they cannot execute. But range was one thing I didn't think would be held back in the ARO series, esp. the expansions.


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 23, 2021)

Here is what a short phrase of AROOF Low Brass into Horns can sound like if you carefully adjust the low brass mod wheel down to match the horns coming in (1st part of mp3 audio example attached).

My point is it probably sounds closer (and took me much much less time) than trying to find another set of trombones etc. to use to match for the higher register of the "Low Brass" part than simply switching to Horns.

So why the "complaint"?

Well, because while this "workaround" sounds fine at those dynamic levels, I cannot do a similar thing nearly as convincingly with the Low Brass ending at FULL dynamic range. The horns need to be gained up almost 12dB to match and still don't have the "brightness" in tone you'd expect as they try to continue this phrase (2nd part of attached mp3).

And of course Tenor Trombones have an octave of usable range above that C in many if not most cases (maybe up to Bb, depending).


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> It makes sense to do that intellectually, yes.
> 
> I certainly have enough brass libraries myself.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's always a good exercise to write for a library and its limitations. I am finding in early usage that this library takes very well to supplementation from other libraries and in a way that mostly preserves the sound of AR. The trombones of SSB, though not my favorite samples from SSB, do fit in neatly as a supplemental trombone section (I've been using the bass trombones a2), and in quick tests, the stereo mix for SSB (if you have the extra mic set) has worked reasonably well with mix 1 of AR. In any event, it's good enough for writing.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 23, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how Legendary Low Strings compares to the cello/bass patch in Project Sam’s Orchestral Essentials One?


----------



## Flyo (Feb 24, 2021)

I was posting several meseage's on the other tread. And this its what felt short and incomplete in the Foundation Main Library

There are a few important missing articulations

Strings: 
- Legato (Standard Without 8ves)
- Marccato (With or Without Short and Long)
- Staccato
- Swells (Short, Medium, Long)

Woods:
- Legato (Standard without 8ves)
- Staccato
- Tenuto (only on Hi Woods?)

Brass:
- Legato (Standard without 8ves)
- Staccato


----------



## Aldo_arf (Feb 24, 2021)

Flyo said:


> I was posting several meseage's on the other tread. And this its what felt short and incomplete in the Foundation Main Library
> 
> There are a few important missing articulations
> 
> ...


I bet your nightmares are about “missing”articulations.


----------



## Flyo (Feb 24, 2021)

Aldo_arf said:


> I bet your nightmares are about “missing”articulations.


Jajajaaa but 350usd its not a joke. Sound Wonderfull, but everybody knows that there its a hole in the main Library... for example having Marcato, Swells on Woods and Brass and not any on Strings? as I say, give us the same Arts across every Section so I can compose at same time, at same space without paying more hundreds of dollars to another company that sound different, because its different. And in some many escenarios we need that cohesive sound that even them are praised, like Ensamble Orchestra fully recorded on Abbey Road.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 24, 2021)

Legato was purposely not included, and will NEVER be in the foundations


----------



## Flyo (Feb 24, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Legato was purposely not included, and will NEVER be in the foundations


Ok, so they added Selections, Legatos but only in 8ves... sounds good, but we all need and want the traditional Legato as well. Also all the missed arts on Foundations to have the same across every Section at least.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 24, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Ok, so they added Selections, Legatos but only in 8ves... sounds good, but we all need and want the traditional Legato as well. Also all the missed arts on Foundations to have the same across every Section at least.


I mean, no we clearly don’t “need” this. You want them, I may want them but that’s a different question. Going by what’s in Albion One, we may get a mid strings of a double violin section perhaps with violas and the range will be quite limited. We’ll likely also get a somewhat more useable legato of violins in octaves and possibly con sord legatos that match whatever they release for the ordinary legatos. 

I don’t find the swells in this library to be terribly useful, and I don’t think they’d be terribly useful in the strings either. In general I prefer gentle waves for these kinds of things. The ones in this library are rather aggressive. 

I agree more about the lack of shorts, especially for the strings. And it’s harder to supplement with other libraries than is the legato. Here I’m hopeful the high strings expansion library might address this issue but I’m not holding my breath.

Overall I find the library more than serviceable for what it’s designed to be. And so far it takes very well to supplementation, which bodes well for it being the “foundation” for the modular orchestra as that comes out in pieces. Even as it stands it is very useful for getting something out quickly. So it also serves the function of being a “foundation” for media production. Albion One is also this in its own way, but I’d say it is not as versatile even though it has legatos and more shorts. The soft dynamic layers in AROOF make a huge difference, as does the more orchestrally focused percussion.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 25, 2021)

So I bought Legendary Lows.
Just Legendary Lows... Sparkling Woodwinds are simply too cheerful for me 

Anyway, any luck finding a string library to blend with LL?
CSS and Berlin are way off.
HO can kinda do it? but still not good enough.
Have few more to test but don't have high hopes.
What's your experience?

@SpitfireSupport
Can Legendary Lows please get a Legendary Attack control so I can legendarily match it to other libs?
The recorded attack of LL longs is VERY aggressive - even with full sample start - which makes LL super hard to blend with other string libs that don't have the word ARK in their name.

Please add an attack control, shouldn't be more then 14 lines of code
Many ppl will be legendarily grateful for this


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 25, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> So I bought Legendary Lows.
> Just Legendary Lows... Sparkling Woodwinds are simply too cheerful for me
> 
> Anyway, any luck finding a string library to blend with LL?
> ...


Can you change the attack using the "Pixelpoet1985" method via under-the-hood adjustments in Kontakt?


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 25, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Can you change the attack using the "Pixelpoet1985" method via under-the-hood adjustments in Kontakt?


There is no "under the hood" option with the SA Player... what you get in the plugin gui is what you get.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 25, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> So I bought Legendary Lows.
> Just Legendary Lows... Sparkling Woodwinds are simply too cheerful for me
> 
> Anyway, any luck finding a string library to blend with LL?
> ...


I find the legato patch of the Legendary Lows layer well with pretty much everything I tried. BSS, SSS, Afflatus Lush, HZS, BS—all good, all different. It's one thing that makes the library so yummy. The only combo I tried that I thought a dud was with Ark 1. The LL long only seems aggressive to me when the modwheel is high, which is what I'd expect from strings.


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 25, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> There is no "under the hood" option with the SA Player... what you get in the plugin gui is what you get.


Oops! Yes, I forgot about that.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 25, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I find the legato patch of the Legendary Lows layer well with pretty much everything I tried. BSS, SSS, Afflatus Lush, HZS, BS—all good, all different. It's one thing that makes the library so yummy. The only combo I tried that I thought a dud was with Ark 1. The LL long only seems aggressive to me when the modwheel is high, which is what I'd expect from strings.


The legato is different... nature of the beast I guess.
Funny that it gelled with all those libs but not with ARK 1  

On the other hand the longs are pretty aggressive on the attack, not in a bad way, its just what they are. anyway I'm not at home right now, but from what I remember LL has 3 dynamic layers and only the first layer has a soft'ish attack... makes it hard to match the longs to other libs.

Hello spitfire... ire... ire... ire... [mimicking echo in a cave]
Please add attack control... ol... ol... ol... [forgive me, its 4am here right now]

Btw, LOVE the abundance of mics!!!
They are all well recorded and usable, not a single mic sound bad or weird, quite an achievement.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> On the other hand the longs are pretty aggressive on the attack, not in a bad way, its just what they are


If the Spitfire Player had an Attack-Time parameter we can dial to taste, that would solve this, and also give us more control to tweak the sounds to taste. I know they have the Release parameter implemented, some how they left out the Attack-Time option.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> If the Spitfire Player had an Attack-Time parameter we can dial to taste, that would solve this, and also give us more control to tweak the sounds to taste. I know they have the Release parameter implemented, some how they left out the Attack-Time option.


That’s just not how the Spitfire Player is built and I don’t see such tweakability coming anytime soon. Because moves across dynamic layers are very smooth, ARO responds pretty well to fast moves in CC1/CC11, so you can use those parameters to shave off the attack. That allow you to manage it in most cases where the attack is not masked by sound in the rest of the orchestra.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That’s just not how the Spitfire Player is built and I don’t see such tweakability coming anytime soon. Because moves across dynamic layers are very smooth, ARO responds pretty well to fast moves in CC1/CC11, so you can use those parameters to shave off the attack. That allow you to manage it in most cases where the attack is not masked by sound in the rest of the orchestra.


"That’s just not how the Spitfire Player is built"???
So if I want to play FF but not balls to the wall aggressive, FF vibe but with some finesse, I need to drop 4 velocity layers to PP and boing back to FF on every note start??
I guess now not just legato is overrated, but ADSR as well  

Maybe OT programmed full ADSR into SINE because their dynamic transitions are sub par


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> "That’s just not how the Spitfire Player is built"???
> So if I want to play FF but not balls to the wall aggressive, FF vibe but with some finesse, I need to drop 4 velocity layers to PP and boing back to FF on every note start??
> I guess now not just legato is overrated, but ADSR as well
> 
> Maybe OT programmed full ADSR into SINE because their dynamic transitions are sub par


I mean, at FF there are all kinds of things going on and so it's generally just not an issue, and you don't need to duck all the way down to the lowest layer. In practice, I find going about half way down works fine. But as I understand it, for samples, changing the A of the ADSR doesn't really do anything that can't be accomplished with automation of volume or CC11.


----------



## Jotto (Mar 21, 2021)

What do i really get if i buy these and already have Foundation? One more articulation for 50 €?


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Jotto said:


> What do i really get if i buy these and already have Foundation? One more articulation for 50 €?


There's other articulations as well, and recorded in octaves


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Mar 22, 2021)

Jotto said:


> What do i really get if i buy these and already have Foundation? One more articulation for 50 €?


Basically a legato w/ runs and staccato for Sparkling Woodwinds and legato w/ runs + staccato and spiccato for legendary low strings.

I think it's totally fair enough if that doesn't seem like much/enough to you for that price.


----------



## Jotto (Mar 22, 2021)

Tom Ferguson said:


> Basically a legato w/ runs and staccato for Sparkling Woodwinds and legato w/ runs + staccato and spiccato for legendary low strings.
> 
> I think it's totally fair enough if that doesn't seem like much/enough to you for that price


I think its to expencive. Or not enough for the price compared to e.g low strings from Ark 1 with lots of articulations.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone here think the timbre of legato/longs are different than the Spiccato? The longs sound fuller than the shorts.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 22, 2021)

Jotto said:


> I think its to expencive. Or not enough for the price compared to e.g low strings from Ark 1 with lots of articulations.


If you are happy with the Arks low strings legato, you shouldn’t buy Legendary Lows.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jotto said:


> I think its to expencive. Or not enough for the price compared to e.g low strings from Ark 1 with lots of articulations.



Ark low strings are 2 dynamics and about 2/3 the range of legendary low strings.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Mar 22, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Ark low strings are 2 dynamics and about 2/3 the range of legendary low strings.


For sure, Albion 1 would be a much better price-to-content comparison.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 22, 2021)

Tom Ferguson said:


> For sure, Albion 1 would be a much better price-to-content comparison.


The Albion One octave legato patch is pretty good, tbh. I like it much better than the Ark 1 patch.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Mar 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> The Albion One octave legato patch is pretty good, tbh. I like it much better than the Ark 1 patch.


Yep! The original Albion 1 low legato is even better thought IMO (why it doesn't come with Albion One I really don't know!)


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 22, 2021)

I did up all my low strings against LL back when it came out, except I forgot the legacy patch. But even the Albion One low octave legatos is quite good, among my favorites in the shoot out.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Mar 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I did up all my low strings against LL back when it came out, except I forgot the legacy patch. But even the Albion One low octave legatos is quite good, among my favorites in the shoot out.


Yeh they are all very good. Spitfire definitely have the best low strings in the business IMO


----------



## Jotto (Mar 25, 2021)

I have bought both now..They are still too expencive imo, but the sound is very good. Love the LL. Woodwinds is also nice, but after a while i only hear the flutes and the glock. The Obos and Clarinets are a bit low in the mix.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 28, 2021)

So... What's next ?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Mar 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So... What's next ?



Right? Am I remembering correctly that there are 9 selections planned?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So... What's next ?


Creating music.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jotto (Mar 28, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> Right? Am I remembering correctly that there are 9 selections planned?


Oh boy! Thats 450 for the selections only.


----------



## Evans (Mar 28, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Oh boy! Thats 450 for the selections only.


$450 for AR1OF. Assuming these posts are correct, another $450 for all Selections. I think a whole lot of people are going to want a good number of the Selections, so... ouch.

I only have AR1OF for now, as I don't seek out many projects that benefit from standard orchestral instruments (that's more of my hobbyist thing). But my golly do I love that AR1OF percussion.

I'm looking to hold out for a possible deal. "Buy 3 get 1 free," or something to that effect.


----------



## NoamL (May 11, 2021)

They just dropped a tweet saying the next Scoring Selects is coming this Thursday:



I use Legendary Low Strings + AROOF at every opportunity, so this will be a day 1 buy for me....


----------



## Toecutter (May 11, 2021)

Do we have a roadmap or know if the modular libraries will be released this year?


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

looks like we might be getting some strings on Thursday from the image posted. Hopefully they will be the mid-high legato strings, and possibly something else .. ?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 11, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Do we have a roadmap or know if the modular libraries will be released this year?


Just some speculation:
Back in October-ish Christian mentioned that they already finished one section. Folks seem to think that section is strings, and that would be my guess as well.

If that's correct, you'd imagine they might want to release string-related selects like Legendary Low Strings first, as they are kind of a taster for the full strings section. You'd be less likely to buy cellos+bass if you already own the full strings section.


----------



## Toecutter (May 11, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Just some speculation:
> Back in October-ish Christian mentioned that they already finished one section. Folks seem to think that section is strings, and that would be my guess as well.
> 
> If that's correct, you'd imagine they might want to release string-related selects like Legendary Low Strings first, as they are kind of a taster for the full strings section. You'd be less likely to buy cellos+bass if you already own the full strings section.


Thanks, that makes sense! Do you know if owners of these smaller expansion libraries will be eligible for a discount when the modular sections are released? Or just AROOF?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 11, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks, that makes sense! Do you know if owners of these smaller expansion libraries will be eligible for a discount when the modular sections are released? Or just AROOF?


I don't know, but it does strike me as a good idea and the kind of thing they might do. I love how their website is smart enough to pro-rate bundles based on what you own. Also, I'd guess doing things like that is actually good for business too.


----------



## JDK88 (May 12, 2021)

They did strings and woodwinds. Possibly brass and percussion-related next?


----------



## Toecutter (May 12, 2021)

How amazing would it be if Spitfire dropped the complete strings like it was nothing? RIP Sonokinetic RIP ISW RIP Cinesamples


----------



## Soundbed (May 12, 2021)

Looks like 11 hours and 40 minutes to go ...


----------



## zimm83 (May 13, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Looks like 11 hours and 40 minutes to go ...



Pffffffffffff... Woodwinds....pfffff


----------

